# Howdy from Houston, TX



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! I found this site an invaluable resource when I was in the hunt for a skiff - I ended up with a Beavertail Mosquito. 

I fish the marshes around West Bay which any Skimmer or Ankona should do quite well as the marshes are accessible through the protected waters of the intercoastal waterway. I would caution you that taking a skiff out in Clear Lake should only be done on some of the calmer days with less boat traffic as most are not designed for that application - they're simply too small to handle some of the wake other boats can throw (I've taken waves over my bow on the way out of Harborwalk Marina). 

I believe the Cayenne or Salt Marsh Heron would be your best bet from the Ankona line if you do venture out into clear lake as they are designed for a bit more open water than some of the other boats.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey hey, welcome bud. I am in the same situation in the same place! Excited to see which skiff you settle on!


----------



## Frnky4fngz (Oct 4, 2017)

Teeser said:


> Welcome to the forum! I found this site an invaluable resource when I was in the hunt for a skiff - I ended up with a Beavertail Mosquito.
> 
> I fish the marshes around West Bay which any Skimmer or Ankona should do quite well as the marshes are accessible through the protected waters of the intercoastal waterway. I would caution you that taking a skiff out in Clear Lake should only be done on some of the calmer days with less boat traffic as most are not designed for that application - they're simply too small to handle some of the wake other boats can throw (I've taken waves over my bow on the way out of Harborwalk Marina).
> 
> I believe the Cayenne or Salt Marsh Heron would be your best bet from the Ankona line if you do venture out into clear lake as they are designed for a bit more open water than some of the other boats.


What do you think about the Ankona Native 17?


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

The bow steering claims backed me away from it.

Your best bet for finding the Ankona that fits your needs is to speak with Erin. Let her know what you're looking for the skiff to do and she will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Frnky4fngz (Oct 4, 2017)

Teeser said:


> The bow steering claims backed me away from it.
> 
> Your best bet for finding the Ankona that fits your needs is to speak with Erin. Let her know what you're looking for the skiff to do and she will point you in the right direction.


Yea, I've emailed her a couple times, I also spoke to Bobby over at SS. I figured to ask about the Native because of that bow being raised a little bit and more aggressive v to cut through some chop. I don't think I'll actually go out into the larger parts of Clear lake or towards the bridge but some of the creeks and inlets around it I was wanting to take the family out on just to get on the water. That is concerning though. Last thing I need is to put my family in danger or sink my first boat.


----------

